# Rayshot's chunky British Bro!



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi guys
Well finished this one up the other day... 
It was a oversized goat willow fork with some real big voids cracks and dead spots,





























Perfect for what I had in mind...
I filled the void in the right hand fork with black coloured resin, and this is what became of it...
An axiom champ style shape, chucked up from what Ray likes to shoot for my hands.
Finished to 12000 grit, polished, oiled and waxed


















































Hope you all like it
All the best,
Lewis

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Looks good!


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Fantastic execution, looks absolutely stunning. I think I'm going to get a yew fork and try and make something similar to use myself. Thanks for sharing that beauty.


----------



## wickerman (Oct 7, 2012)

Great looking slingshot,beautifully worked.

Thanks for Posting.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Tons of character in that frame Bud! Nice build!


----------



## DukaThe (Apr 9, 2011)

Beautiful slingshot, amazing craftsmanship!
What do you use to make a 'board' from a fork?


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

DukaThe said:


> Beautiful slingshot, amazing craftsmanship!
> What do you use to make a 'board' from a fork?


I have a bandsaw and a belt sander that takes the weight out of forks nicely

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Excellent craftsmanship


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Beauty


----------



## E.G. (Mar 27, 2014)

Beauty


----------



## Poiema (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh my goodness*!!* Lewis, that is positively *gorgeous**!*

Lots of spectacular character there. Super superb craftsmanship.


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Sweet! What type of oil did you use?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Albinogek said:


> Sweet! What type of oil did you use?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On this one I thought a light oil would be best as it's grain and colour were so beautiful naturally I usually use linseed if there isn't as much character so for this I used camellia oil, as it doesn't add the yellowish colour linseed can

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Albinogek (Jun 16, 2015)

Wow, is all I can say. I really like it! What type of resin did you use to fill the crack?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Albinogek said:


> Wow, is all I can say. I really like it! What type of resin did you use to fill the crack?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Alumilite is the name of the company I used I think it was water clear but I added the black pigment to it

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Absolute dedication to your craft pays off. Executed superbly, from initial idea to completed product. Way to go!


----------



## Ms.Reed (Feb 16, 2015)

Now that's a great looking catty! I love that big splat of black on the top right fork, it makes for some nice difference of color value. Beautiful.


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Fabulous!The craftsmanship is phenomenal, and the epoxy was a good choice. Wow.


----------



## tew3006 (Feb 7, 2013)

Fantastic job. That's one beautiful piece of art.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Lewiiiisss......Great looking fork!! And a favored design (for me at least), to top it off.

I have expressed this caution to someone else. Be careful, you may get hooked on cattys like that from naturals. They can be so beautiful!


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Rayshot said:


> Lewiiiisss......Great looking fork!! And a favored design (for me at least), to top it off.
> 
> I have expressed this caution to someone else. Be careful, you may get hooked on cattys like that from naturals. They can be so beautiful!


Thanks Ray, 
Unfortunately I'm showing symptoms of being hooked already. It's too late for me, save yourselves haha
Yeah the champ is brilliant I have a few of them and I have been shooting them all the time lately

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I love that wood!

jazz


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Of course it likes me , no question, its really beautiful.


----------



## Ifab25 (Jun 5, 2013)

Awesome! Beautiful work!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice job Lewis, that is a little beauty!

I've tried the champ and the're just a little too small for me. I know others do some great shooting with them, Ray certainly does! :wave:


----------



## Oahu1 (Apr 28, 2015)

very beautiful!


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks guys for your replies it's my first pretty slingshot I've made for myself in a while

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

How to turn a piece of fire wood into a gorgeous natty. You dah man. Are the black areas polyester resin/epoxy or part of the cortex/bark?


----------



## PrideProducts (Jan 4, 2012)

Chuck Daehler said:


> How to turn a piece of fire wood into a gorgeous natty. You dah man. Are the black areas polyester resin/epoxy or part of the cortex/bark?


Yeas buddy the dark black areas are resin the dark brown areas are bark the pictures don't help with the defining of each but it's easier to tell in person

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

super cool


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very very nice!!!!

Inviato dal mio HUAWEI Y600-U20 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------

